# "Over-done" First Time Sand User



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I have a well established 180 gallon tank foot print 5ft. X 2ft. I was wondering how much sand I would need? In addition, I am very scared to make this change. I am unsure because I am worried that changing out my sand will disrupt the tank I have going. Does the addition of sand have any negative effect on pleco's ( I realize non-cichlid but still looking for answer)? Will my tank take too much of a bio-loss that its cycle will be screwed up if I take out all the bacteria filled gravel at once? I have looked through the forum, I have some nice plecos and haps so am worried to make switch and loose fish. Anyone have any experience? Can someone please post a couple pics with play sand and pool filter sand so I can get a general view? If I use a python water changer, but still want to use the vacuum attachment instead of just the hose alone, is there a larger size sand to buy (T?)? Sorry just rambling now. I have 180 gallon tank 2 internal power-heads with sponge filters (802s I think), Marineland 350 Magnum w/bio-wheels (filled with bio-media), and a Marineland Compact C360. 30 total fish, nothing over 6 inches.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> Well I have a well established 180 gallon tank foot print 5ft. X 2ft. I was wondering how much sand I would need? In addition, I am very scared to make this change. I am unsure because I am worried that changing out my sand will disrupt the tank I have going. Does the addition of sand have any negative effect on pleco's ( I realize non-cichlid but still looking for answer)? Will my tank take too much of a bio-loss that its cycle will be screwed up if I take out all the bacteria filled gravel at once? I have looked through the forum, I have some nice plecos and haps so am worried to make switch and loose fish. Anyone have any experience? Can someone please post a couple pics with play sand and pool filter sand so I can get a general view? If I use a python water changer, but still want to use the vacuum attachment instead of just the hose alone, is there a larger size sand to buy (T?)? Sorry just rambling now. I have 180 gallon tank 2 internal power-heads with sponge filters (802s I think), Marineland 350 Magnum w/bio-wheels (filled with bio-media), and a Marineland Compact C360. 30 total fish, nothing over 6 inches.


Depending on the depth desired you'll need at least 175-250lbs of sand in a tank that big... I put 100lbs in my 48x18 and it gives me a good 2 inches.

Changing out the gravel for sand could potentially throw off your cycle. I would remove 1/4 of your gravel every week until the tank is bare bottom, then add the sand. People will tell you to hang socks in the tank... etc... I would just remove it slowly.

Sand doesn't harm plecos.

Here is a shot of Pool Filter Sand:










Poo sits on top of the sand so it's easy to just suck up with the hose. That said... I vacuum my pool filter sand after I remove the poo. The purpose is to loosen the sand and prevent anaerobic bacteria. Some people use their hand to turn the sand over... I find the vacuum accomplishes the same thing *and* removes sediment. You just have to vacuum small portions and squeeze the hose (decrease flow) in order to have the sand fall back down. You'll waste a lot of sand when you first start doing this (keep your left over sand to put back into the tank), but you'll get good at it.

HTH


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you mix in some bacl sand or does the pool filter sand look that way? Nice looking though, by the way!! :thumb:

Anyone have any pics with play sand? I think, I may be leaning more towards that, especially if it is more tan in color. What size or grade should I look for? I see there is different sizes of quick-crete sand, but am not sure what would be best for large haps?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

This is what pool filter sand looks like from the all the suppliers in my area. It comes in 50lb bags. It is cleaner than most sands, but still requires a fair bit of rinsing/flushing to prevent clouding up the tank. You can change 100% of your substrate ot once as long as your filters are well seeded. Just avoid any cleaning on the filters for a couple of weeks afterwards and don't miss any water changes and you'll be fine.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I made the switch last night, removed all my gravel and replaced it with play sand. I looked at a pool place in my area and the pool filter sand was almost white. I didnt want anything that light. I will post some pics soon. The play sand was clean, very little dust and looks very nice. I had a mix of gravel that was sort of distracting, now it looks very smooth and subtle, making the fishes look even nicer. I will up-load my images and post them soon on a new topic, and explain how i made my change in cases someone else wants to see how to do it.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I use pool filter sand on all my tanks, and it is very light in color; white with an off cream hue.

I had a pair of breeding BNs that would dig the sand out from under a rock to spawn. They seemed to like the sand.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just up-loaded the images and put them in the Tank Set-up Section.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> Did you mix in some bacl sand or does the pool filter sand look that way? Nice looking though, by the way!! :thumb:


Nope, this brand (Nephelyne Syenite) comes with the specks.


----------

